Ask HN: Why is air travel ban not in place even after an elevated COVID-19 risk? - samrohn
======
trilinearnz
As an unintended consequence, the main airline in our country (NZ) is offering
discount rates in response to the reduced flight demand :/

[https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&object...](https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12312964)

------
blacksqr
$

~~~
deepaksurti
$$$

~~~
blacksqr
"Brevity is... wit."

